# 101 Dalmatians: Kinda makes you wish...



## Raizo

I decided to take a trip down memory lane and watch a few of my favorite Disney movies (though nothing trumps the Lion King in my book), and it got me thinking about all of the dogs in the various Disney Movies.

-101 Dalmatians is a no brainer.

-Balto had a wolf-dog hybrid, Huskies, various other northern breeds, and whatever Jenna was.

-Lady and the Tramp had a mutt and a cocker spaniel, but there was also a Scottie and a Bloodhound that were given a few scenes too.

-Lady and the Tramp II featured more mutts, more cocker spaniels, a Doberman Pinscher as the villain, and a couple of other dog breeds mixed in.

-UP has what looked like a Golden Retriever, ANOTHER Doberman Pinscher taking on an evil role, a Rottweiler, and a few other recognizable breeds.

-The Fox and the Hound features what looks like some kind of beagle-mix, and another dog of no recognizable breed.

-Oliver and Company features Dodger (I have NO idea what he is), a poodle, a chihuahua, an Afghan Hound and several others.

Which brings me to the question -- How come there aren't any GERMAN SHEPHERDS?!

A breed that's loved by a lot of people, and definitely fits the stereotypical hero criteria Disney is so good at producing, why haven't they come out with anything? Apparently the internet is trying to tell me that Bolt was a white German Shepherd, but I'm not impressed. =P Is that really the best Disney can do?
I wouldn't mind a cartoon that got back to some of the classic Disney style -- a basic plot, catchy songs, enjoyable animation and hopefully touching upon an animal or breed that they've previously ignored.

 Admit it, how cool would it be to have an animated Disney movie featured around a German Shepherd?

_Side-note, but does anyone else find it amusing that Pongo refers to Roger as HIS pet? LOL!_


----------



## LaRen616

Raizo said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=22ybWzdyZOo&feature=related
> 
> I decided to take a trip down memory lane and watch a few of my favorite Disney movies (though nothing trumps the Lion King in my book), and it got me thinking about all of the dogs in the various Disney Movies.
> 
> -101 Dalmatians is a no brainer.
> 
> -Balto had a wolf-dog hybrid, Huskies, various other northern breeds, and whatever Jenna was. I believe Jenna was a red colored Siberian Husky.
> 
> -Lady and the Tramp had a mutt and a cocker spaniel, but there was also a Scottie and a Bloodhound that were given a few scenes too. Also a Pekegnese (sp) named Trixie, a Chihuahua and a English Bulldog.
> 
> -Lady and the Tramp II featured more mutts, more cocker spaniels, a Doberman Pinscher as the villain, and a couple of other dog breeds mixed in.
> 
> -UP has what looked like a Golden Retriever, ANOTHER Doberman Pinscher taking on an evil role, a Rottweiler, and a few other recognizable breeds like English Bulldogs and I thought I saw a Boxer.
> 
> -The Fox and the Hound features what looks like some kind of beagle-mix, and another dog of no recognizable breed. Copper is some kind of hound.
> 
> -Oliver and Company features Dodger (I have NO idea what he is), a poodle, a chihuahua, an Afghan Hound and several others, a Great Dane, 2 Dobermans and a English Bulldog.
> 
> Which brings me to the question -- How come there aren't any GERMAN SHEPHERDS?!
> 
> There is a German Shepherd named Thunderbolt or something like that in both 101 Dalmation movies.
> 
> Not to mention that All Dogs Go To Heaven 1 & 2 have a German Shepherd that is the main character, Charlie.
> 
> 
> A breed that's loved by a lot of people, and definitely fits the stereotypical hero criteria Disney is so good at producing, why haven't they come out with anything? Apparently the internet is trying to tell me that Bolt was a white German Shepherd, but I'm not impressed. =P Is that really the best Disney can do?
> I wouldn't mind a cartoon that got back to some of the classic Disney style -- a basic plot, catchy songs, enjoyable animation and hopefully touching upon an animal or breed that they've previously ignored.
> 
> Admit it, how cool would it be to have an animated Disney movie featured around a German Shepherd?


See, I am a disney movie freak


----------



## Raizo

Ah! Touche! XD but _All Dogs Go to Heaven 1 & 2_ were produced by Don Bluth, and not Disney.


----------



## LaRen616

Raizo said:


> Ah! Touche! XD but _All Dogs Go to Heaven 1 & 2_ were produced by Don Bluth, and not Disney.


Ah! You got me!


----------



## Raizo

^^ Lol, I'm a bit of a Disney/Animated movie fan myself! It would be cool though, to see a German Shepherd on the big screen, being the hero.


----------



## LaRen616

Raizo said:


> ^^ Lol, I'm a bit of a Disney/Animated movie fan myself! It would be cool though, to see a German Shepherd on the big screen, being the hero.


Yes, it would. You never know, it could happen. They are extremely popular, a GSD is the main character in Cats VS. Dogs 2. But it's not the same.


----------

